# Hi from Shanlung, Tinkerbell & Riamfada



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi folks,

I came into petforums because of cats not realising that you have a bird forum here as well. I should say hi to you all here. Some of you might have known of us from other bird forums. If not, here are a couple of photos to introduce me and Tinkerbell and Riamfada.

Riamfada is a rescued CAG given to me in Muscat Oman a couple months ago and now on my knee while I type this.









Riamfada flying to me on cue in Muscat










Tinkerbell - Reunion









Tinkerbell at Green Island Taiwan

If you folks do not know of Tinkerbell, above are a couple of photos, and the Flickr folders where even more can be seen

Other interesting photos can be seen in

Tinkerbell 
Tinkerbell travels in Taiwan - a set on Flickr

This is a love story of me and my Tinkerbell, a free flying Congo African Grey parrot CAG , as we roamed about the mountains and forests and cities of Taiwan. She loves to go riding with me on the motorbike as she sit on a perch on the handle bar.

Full details of that and more are in that webpage, together with URLs to the relevant Webshots folders of hundreds of photos. Without those photos, what I wrote will never be believed

As with all love story, it is happy and sad.

Tinkerbell's webpage index serves as a record of those immensely happy times as well as pointers to the training and her diet and life with us.

Tinkerbell Legacy was then written during my travelling around Laos and Thailand. In it, I try to lay out the principles how you can keep a flying parrot as well as other stuff that I had not touched on in detail earlier.

The legacy is on-going, and that can be followed from the blog. There is also a pointer in Tinkerbell webpage that lead to that blog

February, 2005 - shanlung

Both should be read. Hopefully, that will lead you to an entirely new relationship with your parrot making both of you happier.

That is the legacy that Tinkerbell will like you to have. That you can also keep a flying parrot.

Warmest regards

Shanlung

index


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Why welcome and I am glad that I had happened upon you introduction. I have four birds and have only been a member here for a short time. I just loved your pictures they were so beautiful. here is just a few of my babies and I hope that you well stop by my page and leave a tweet for us! hugs and again welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you folks,

There are two recent journal entries that you might find interesting and with photos embedded in it









Riam at Siefa beach flying up to me on sand dune against stiff cross wind

shanlung: Oman won 19th Gulf Cup//Riamfada outing to Yiti/Seifa beaches // Katie's first 'present' to us

shanlung: Wadi walk: Al Wadi Al Saghir with Riamfada

Warmest regards

Shanlung


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

shanlung said:


> Thank you folks,
> 
> There are two recent journal entries that you might find interesting and with photos embedded in it
> 
> ...


I tried clicking on both those links but get error message saying 'undergoing maintainance'.


----------



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I tried clicking on both those links but get error message saying 'undergoing maintainance'.


Hi FreeSpirit,

Livejournal got the equivalent of snow storms in their cyberworld earlier on.

But it cleared, and those links are working ok, at least a minute ago when I tested them

Warmest regards

Shanlung


----------



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

Nakhal and Rustaq with friends

shanlung: Nakhal and Rustaq with friends



















Warmest regards

Shanlung

山 龍

http://www.geocities.com/shanlung9/


----------



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope you enjoy this too.

Katie & Dommie at Buwah//Good to be a cowardly wimpy traveller

shanlung: Katie & Dommie at Buwah//Good to be a cowardly wimpy traveller




























Warmest regards

Shanlung
山 龍

index


----------



## shanlung (Jan 11, 2009)

Buwah Free Flight 2 // Wadi Harban // Riamfada with Jabris again

shanlung: Buwah Free Flight 2 // Wadi Harban // Riamfada with Jabris again



















Chile // Riamfada free flights at the edge of Rub Al Khali

shanlung: Chile // Riamfada free flights at the edge of Rub Al Khali




























Warmest regards

Shanlung
山 龍

http://www.geocities.com/shanlung9


----------

